# First time grow, pics and a question



## Castor Troy (May 9, 2012)

first time grow, going for the gusto right off the bat. going vertical. the only clones i could get were grown in jiffy pots(peat moss) and im going to plant the pots which have roots showing into rockwool slabs. 

should i adjust the nutrient levels lower? using general hydro flora

should i water just as often? grodan suggests for first 4 weeks to water 24hrs a day with drippers because there is no roots to slow down water runoff and slabs will dry up quickly. 

any pointers on my setup appreciated.

\\


----------



## Dutchmast3r (May 9, 2012)

is that a kiddie pool under nearth..lol nice man..i cant answer ur questions just admiring a good start.


----------



## Castor Troy (May 9, 2012)

it is, makes a great "oh shit, waters leaking" catch. my vinyl tubing isnt holding so tight so it has come in handy right away


----------

